# wtk problem



## pisco (29. Aug 2008)

Hi
also wie der name des posts schon sagt hab ich mit dem wtk ein problem. Jedes mal wenn ich den source compilieren will bekomm ich No source found aber seht selbst ich hab einige screenshots angefertigt:






















Hoffe mir kann wer helfen

lg


----------



## pisco (1. Sep 2008)

hey weiß keiner wie ich das prob lösen könnt....?


----------



## Ellie (1. Sep 2008)

Tu mal die Sources in das src-Verzeichnis und nicht in diese /de/java_me/beispiele/... Unterverzeichnisse.


----------



## seisop (7. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ist dein MIDlet in den Settings eingetragen?
Sonst fällt mir auch nichts auf

mfg


----------

